# Waiting to test.....



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey peeps!!
Just thought i would post this as its driving me mad.
I am waiting to test and so hoping this month will be that BFP. This cycle is a long one of 35 days and god its dragging! i definately have ovulated this month a few days earlier (day 18-19)than what the nurse said from my scan(day 21) which is brill.
I have been getting lower pains now for days and those twinges too. so not trying to read too much into it but could this be a good sign
I cant do a test until 27th as this is when AF is due. I think im going to drive myself insane waiting!
Its so so hard you want to stay positive but dont want to read into all these symptoms and get yourself at it!!! Arghh. sorry to moan guys.
Good luck to everyone anyway.
Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there Jewels...

Woohoo!! well, all those signs must be a good thing....
All those twinges etc.. 
The very best of luck to you, Ill keep me fingers crossed!

All we seem to be doing is waiting...its enough to drive you mad! waiting for one lot of tablets to finish before you can start another..then more waiting... and more... AGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

Ive been having some very strange aching in my arms and chest since stopping the clomid?? very srange..will go see my doc if it doesnt go by next week!!

As for myself.. well, I still dont know if I have or will ovulate! but still have to try.. just incase!

Good luck..... xxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Michelle,
Ah thankyou for keeping your fingers crossed for me  im trying not to get my hopes up too much though.
Sorry to hear you have aches in your arms and chest, very strange indeed best to get checked me thinks if it carries on.
Have you not had any symptoms of ovulating this month, no pains or mucus etc? its a real nightmare isnt it? either the tablets havent worked this month and you need a higher dose, or maybe you just done have any pains or anything when you ovulate? definately worth going for it though this month still!!! fingers crossed hey!
Good luck with it all this month what day are you on now? xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jewels

I too am waiting to test, 29th March. Like you I find the waiting to be a nightmare. Every little twinge makes you think "could that be a pg sign" and then if you don't get any twinges you start to worry. I have read so many posts on the 2WW board about people that start to feel things about a week before testing and then others that have no symptoms until about 6-7 weeks into their pg! 

I guess all we can do is sit it out and   for that   . I feel hopeful this month but don't want to get my hopes up too high just in case but then I tend to think that you have to believe and stay positive. 

Anyway I saw this post and am feeling all the things you posted so just thought I'd drop in and wish you loads of luck for the 27th. Sending you lots of   & a   &   that we get that   . 

mummy2lola - hope you are feeling okay and that some of the Clomid side effects have started to wear off. Sending lots of   for this month x

Tamsin x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Tamsin,
Thanks for your message!!!
I wish you all the best of luck too for the 29th god its so so horrible isnt it?
Oh well like you said we have to stay positive and im really trying hard not to read into all the pains and twinges and as my friends keep telling me go with the flow!(sometimes a little annoying) but they are right.
Anyway lets hope we both have a BFP together that be nice!!!

Good Luck
Jewels.xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Jewels

At the moment I can't wait for the 29th but at the same time I'm worried in case af turns up - all this "am I" / "aren't I" business is a nightmare  

I know what you mean about friends telling you to relax. My bf is 6 month pg, only took her 3 months to conceive! She keeps telling me just to get drunk and do lots of   and it will happen. Oh and I need to relax   . People that only have to bump into their dh or dp and fall pg seem to think that relaxing and having a glass of wine will make the   turn up but it isn't that cut and dry.

Anyway a PMA is really important I know so I'll keep   and telling myself that the 29th is my day. Sending you lots of   that the 27th brings you a   . 

Let me know how you get on it would be so nice to get a   at the same time as someone on FF, would make it some how really special  

Take care Tamsin x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey girls

Can i post on here, im on 2ww and testing 30th march.
It is soooooooo hard waiting.

Lets hope we get our        

girls testing.


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Just want to send you lots of                For test day Good luck  

Kelli


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey all!

Thanks Tamsin again....we can do it! lets bring it on!!!

Bella- good luck also for the 30th

And Kelli thankyou for all that positive energy.

Jewels.xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Yippee   PMA!!!

Bella best of luck for the 30th    

So we have a 27th, 29th & 30th - good things come in 3's!!!  

Sending loads of               

and                

for                 

for all of us. 

Thanks Kelli for the   vibes. Here's hoping there are 3   at the end of the month.

     

Tamsin xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

So... good news! Im almost sure Im ovulating.. Ive had two days of constant nagging aching down below, and I had a box of ovulating sticks (which I know arent supposed to work with PCOS) But did one anyway.. and it showed up two rather pink lines so....  feel very positive!!! Im sure I wont fall pregnant on the first month of trying but the fact something is happening down there fills me with a little hope......  

I do have a worry though- My right arm and right breast are really aching (on and off) and sometimes my neck aches!!!!?? What on earth could this be does anyone have any idea??
I have a blood test next week, and doctors app on thursday so will mention it to him but just wondered if you had heard anything similar to this?? 
It seems to have started AFTER the clomid..??

Not long now girls until your testing days.... Sending you all lots and lots of baby dust....  


Love Michelle xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Michelle, 
Ah such good news you think your ovulating dont give up hope you could quite easily fall on your first cycle it does happen.
Im not sure on the pains in your arm or anything? could be side effects but good your seeing doc just to check!
Cant believe its not long now til test day! god i felt crap yesterday so so bloated and still having cramps on and off. felt quite positive it could be preg symptoms but today for some reason dont feel so hopeful
Oh well gotta plod on with it.
Well so hoping and praying for you Michelle, we have been in contact all month and it would be great for us both to get that BFP!!
good luck
Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Please god your bloating and nagging pains are a good sign.. but I do know what you mean about not wanting to get too excited!!! I think it prepares us for the worst..
However, for now... you really dont have very long to wait now so try and keep your chin up and stay positive!! 
I cant help but feel a little excited.. nervous all at the same time! about the prospect of doing a test soon.. am dreading that thumping feeling in my heart when doing it though!!!!!! God this is sooooooo hard...

Have a good weekend and good luck at testing!!! It most certainly would be lovely for us both to get positive  results  

Take care xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Girls

Thought i would join you on here  I'm testing on the 25th march 
will be CD 30- 13 dpo.

good luck girls hope we all get BFP


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there Bella,

Good luck on the 25th!! not long to wait now....  
Did you have problems with your daughter?

Michelle xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle

I concieved my DD on 50mg clomid, 5th cycle.
We never really had problems, very very lucky.[our precious miricale]

When she was 6mths we were trying for #2. It must be cause of my age and its kicked me right up the .


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels 

Have you done another test, since we spoke last?

I just want this   over. I did test yesterday still too early i think. so DH saids anyway 

Yesterday i kept having AF pains, just waiting for her to show any day 
Will wait now and test weds 

Goodluck.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Bella,
Yes i have! the pair of us are very naughty!!!
I done another test this morning BFN AGAIN.....! 
This is really hard now waiting isnt it... im really starting to begin to think can the result really change in a few days oh well my fault for early testing. just going to think its negative this month now.
I have started to get less and less cramps and twinges now so thats not looking hopeful either. they are occasionally there niggling but not as strong
Good luck anyway for wednesday

Jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels

Guess what i did a test as well this morning, and im thinking the same as you.

How can it change in a couple of days . Going to have to order some more of e bay 

Doing the knicker watch now, and waiting for AF to come


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Naughty naughty!!!  ... 
It has to be impossible not to test earlier than you're supposed to! 

Keep you're chins up ladies.. theres a reason why they say to test to certain days! a few days could make all the difference.. 

Good luck on testing days!!!

Im going for my blood test tomorrow and have an app with my doctor on Friday to see if I have ovulated..   

Take care,

Michelle xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Michelle.
Thanks!!! it has been so hard. but you have given me a little hope now with your words thankyou.
Good luck with your bloods tomoz and your appt fingers crossed you have ovulated.

well i have been getting a few more twinges today and had a nose bleed earlier really dont know what that was about, out of the blue??
I dont know what i would do without this site it keeps me going, thanks people.

Jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle 

  For your bloods, hope you get a good result.

I'm getting my result this pm, will let you know.

Just hope its good, its horrible when i phone up, i get myself all stewed up over it 

Good luck Michelle with your appt Fri


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels

How are you today? have you been and tested again?

Ive not done one this morning thought i would wait as i know AF is lurking 
I want to avoid the disappointment of getting another BFN


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

bad news just got my progesterone result it was 19 not good i know.

Well thats me not pg this month. Last month was higher what is happening?

may as well give up hope.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh No Bella!!!
So sorry hun   
I havent done another test going to wait now.
Im still unsure i have pains back again today but obviously AF is due Thurs so could just be that.
It makes me wonder now though that these pains dont really mean anything could go both ways  BFN OR BFP.
Oh well test day Friday for me, we shall see

Take care Bella, what you going to do now/ next round??
 again!!!
Jewels.xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Michelle,
How far along are you in your 2ww wait?
I hope your bloods went ok today but you probably wont find out yet?
I am still going nuts with waiting but not long now, still getting my pains and twinges so fingers crossed.
God i hope you have ovulated that be brill, and you never know first cycle, it does happen you may get your BFP.

Take care
Jewels.xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies

Bella - just read your post so sorry hun   is that really it this month? Never give up hope, I saw you said it took five goes to get your wonderful dd so nothing is imposiable. I know every month getting that BFN is so very hard but I'm sending you a mega lot of   and   that you will get that BFP really soon.   x

Jewels - best of luck for Friday. I too have read that you can get a BFN and then go on to get a BFP so don't give up hope yet, there is still time for the Hcg levels to increase and show up of the hpt. Sending you loads of luck and   for that BFP xx

Michelle - how did the tests go? Hoping it's good news. Sending you lots of   x

I'm due to test Sunday, really really want to test now but just know I still have 5 days left and should wait so am holding off. Had to talk myself out of buying a test yesterday in Boots! It's driving me mad all this waiting  

Sending you all lots of   and   and   for a  for everyone really soon xx

Tamsin x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Tamsin
Thanks for the positivity just going to hang in there.
Good luck to you for sunday also.

Jewels.x

Oh and well done for holding back on buying a HPT Your stronger than me.xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Girls

Ive been feeling down since i got results.

Oh well not much i can do about it, just wait for next round!!

Tama well done for not buying hpt, good girl.
I will just carry on with clomid for the next 3mths, and hopefully get BFP!

Jewels hang in there till Thurs. hopefully twinges are a good sign


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh Bella, so sorry to hear that.. This is so tough isnt it??!!! 
It really is pure luck, Did the receptionist tell you you're levels over the phone? Mine wont do this , So i have to make an app with my doctor every time!!! What level does it have to be over?

* Jewels, Im not sure how long my cycle is so Im not sure of date that I can test to be honest!! Its day 21 tomorrow, do you think I should test on day 28 regardless? OMG... thats not long away!! 
Hope your feeling ok and not too stressed about test day.. 

* Tama.. Good luck to you on test day! Not long to wait now.. 

I drove to my clinic today to find the whole road ahead of it totally grid locked.. bumper to bumper of cars waiting to go into the clinic to have blood taken!!!!!!! We sat and waited for 15 minutes then when Lola got very upset, I decided to drive away and go back tomorrow! (so annoying!) which probably means my results wont be back by friday...  .... More waiting!!!!!!!

Did anyone see that programme on last night? The great sperm race it was amazing... I really wasnt aware of the tough journey ahead of those little swimmers!
I laid in bed last night thinking about it, I think its made me even more pessimistic than before  ...

Take care all, Michelle xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle

Yes the receptionist gives me results over the phone.
Cor i couldn't be doing with all that making appt with doc, for disappointment.

The results vary from clinics, some say they like to see it over 30.

But i have found sites, one is called bloodwork fertility, and they say over 15 on mediated cycle.

But last month i spoke to my doc and he said you can still get pg with a low figure.
He said there is no magic number when it comes to ovulation.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Michelle, 
god yeah bit confusing as to when you can test and what day you on in your 2ww. i would test 14 days after you think you ovulated hun thats what they say! then it doesnt matter how long or short your cycle is.

How long does that leave you hun?  

still praying its a bfp for the both of us!!!

Good luck, bummer about the queue for your bloods but if you have it done tomoz they may be back by fri.

Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Jewels, Well.... After looking at dates/numbers etc it looks like I should test next Thursday!!!! The 2nd of April.....   Im already suspecting Ill test early!! ... I simply do not have the patience!!!

Bella.. Thanks for the info on bloods etc.. I wish my receptionist could tell me. She says she is not qualified to read blood test results??! I also hate making app, it seems so pointless!! 
The fact you have heard blood can be low and still fall pregnant is a very positive thing!! dont give up on this month YET!!

Michelle xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning girls

Well i did a hpt this morning and sadly  . 
I'm not that surprised, as from yesterdays results.
AF has still not arrived, so she will probably be just round the corner.

Good luck Jewels  hope you get BFP, have you tested yet?

Michelle, i know what you mean about waiting till next Thurs. Its so difficult not to get those pee sticks out.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah so sorry Bella!! 
I havent tested yet no, waiting until friday. having cramps etc still but really dont think it will be a BFP??

Have to see though you never know.

Jewels.x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Can I join you girls please?

I am 7dpo and driving myself crazy.    This is my 3rd and final go at clomid before we have to face the possibility of IVF so it means everything to us to get this BFP.

Every time I get a funny feeling I am off to the loo to knicker check - someone stop me  

AF has got me early (10dpo and 9dpo) the last 2 cycles so I am praying with all my heart that this is third time lucky for us.    

My day 21 progesterone was 80.9 and my chart suggested I ov'd on day 18 so I am guessing that's good news.

Love to all

Bellini xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Bellini

I know what you mean about knicker checking ;Been doing it most of the day.

I'm CD 30 -13 DPO and tested this morning and got BFN  AF has still not arrived. 
Not sure whats going on, but i don't think I'm pg.
Will give it a few more days, and then have a blood test done 

Hope this is your month,lets hope its lucky 3rd cycle


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Bellini

Ah i really hope its you month this month to fall pg wishing you lots of luck!!!

I test friday AF due tomoz so we shall see. not very positive at the moment think its my way of dealing with the BFN if it comes.

Good luck to those testing soon.

Jewels.xx


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to stop in and wish everyone loads and loads of luck for testing.   that we all get that   this month.

       
     
       
     
              

I'm sure we can do it xx

Tamsin xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels

I must say you have been good for not testing again 

Ive lost count how many Ive used. 

No AF yet, having slight twinges like she is waiting  

Lets get some


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Bella,
well AF is due today and i have been knicker watching all bloomin' day!!! i had cramps yesterday like it was going to come but they have dissapeared tday? very wierd, not sure if this is a good sign or nor. test day tomoz!! i really dont think it will be BFP but cant give up hope.

What is your next step then, if AF doesnt come? could you still actually be pg?

Does anyone know if the follicle tracking scans are accurate? as the nurse said i would be 35 day cycle? can she tell then by the scan i had on day 13? just seem to doubt everything and not sure why??

Good luck to people testing soon i know there is a few people testing today and tomoz.

Big hugs
Jewels.xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels

Those pains & Twinges your getting hope there a good sign.
Sorry Can not  help you about the scan, really don't know how she can tell the length of your cycle on day 13 

Not sure about my next step, will give it a week and if AF not shown will have beta HPT at docs.
Don't think I'm pg, wouldn't it show up by now 14dpo

Good luck testers


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Bella,
i will say when i fell pregnant with my son i did a test and it was negative and a week later did a test and it was positive. it can happen!!! fingers crossed that be brill..... thats was on clomid too.

I hope someone can help about the follicle scanning query as its bugging me now. the nurse must be able to tell when she measured the follicle and lining of womb just really hope she was accurate. she did say i would ovulate day 21 and i did day 19 or 20 so she is not far out.

wishing you all the luck in the world.
Jewels.x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello!
Well i tested this morning at 6 couldnt bloody sleep!!
BFN for me absolutely gutted!!!
Af still hasnt shown so not sure about that?? nurse says to test in another week. more waiting for me......

Hope everyone is ok

Jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning Jewels

Thinking and   for you to get BFP, are you testing today 

Im going to wait and test weekend  

Good luck


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry jewels  must have posted at the same time.

We are both in the same boat, im 2 days late now.
Made appt see doc next tues, hopefully for Hcg.

Have a good weekend, we may still be lucky x


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah i hope so Bella!!!!

im starting to doubt whether i actually ovualted now im pretty sure i did plus nurse said i would at my scan. she also said i would shed a period this month which would be the first month i would do that without taking pills to indude period. if i dont have AF by next week and test still neg then will probably have to phone them to get blood test or something as i cant risk taking northisterone if there is a chance i still could be pg. god nothing is ever straight forward hey?

Well i hope you get on ok at doc next week, could still be lucky like you said.

You have a good weekend too.
Jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jewels~how many DPO are you hun? did you use opks.

I used to take northisterone when my periods stoped for a while.
The doc always said make sure you are not pg, before taking it again.

Its such a pain in the rear when things don't go plain sailing 
We are now left in limbo, so we just have that horrrid wait again.

If we haven't already had torture of 2ww  it can only get better.

Now Ive booked apt with doc AF will turn up now 

Hello Michelle hope your OK? you are soon to test


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi bella!

I am thinking i am 16 DPO i was told on my scan i would ovulate day 21 but i did day 20, well thats what i think as i had ovulation pains egg white CM etc... but i dont have bloods done to see

I have phoned the nurse this morning and she said to wait a week still and if still neg then start northisterone. what if there is still a chance i could be pg could there still be a chance?she didnt say about a blood test just to be sure?? nightmare. then she said about putting me on 150 mg next cycle.

So thats what i gotta do i suppose.

Jewels.x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well Ive been  again and tested.

Today Ive been getting AF cramps, but still no sign Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Whats going on? I'm fed up with this waiting game 

See what doc has to say, Tues.


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels~ How are you? have you had those pee sticks out today 

Me really fed up, with this waiting game. Still no AF and all BFN 

Ive been thinking maybe you should have a blood test to make sure if you are pg  be on the safe side.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey there Jewels... Im SO sorry to hear you're news!!   We have been away since Friday and I couldnt wait to get home and check on here to find out! 
It obviously wasnt meant to be this month. Try and keep youre chin up and be positive for next month  
I can only assume you have done a few tests now, so when do you have to start on the norothiserone?

Bella- Its so frustrating isnt it?? the waiting is the killer... try and stay positive for next month 

Im on day 24 now, I tried to call my receptionist on Friday for my blood test results but she couldnt give them to me because my doctor hadnt looked at them!!! She told me to call back next Wednesday or Thursday!!!!!!!.... SO annoyed.. Thank goodness I have already booked an appointment for monday at 10am.. 
Im already thinking about testing early...!  

Take care xx
Take care ladies xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle~

Hope you had a good few days away 

Let us know how you get on Monday with doc appt,  you get a good result.

Testing early, naughty i will send the    round .

I have my apt Tues so will let you know what happens.

Hi Jewels hope your OK hun


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello!!!

well AF HAS ARRIVED THIS MORNING!!! oh well never mind least i know where im at now....start clomid 150mg tomoz.
Hope your ok Bella and Michelle!!

jewels.xx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

sorry Hun

Good luck with your next round                

Kelli


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Couldnt resist doing a test this morning.... I know! I know!! tut.. tut.. tut....

It was only a Cheap one (in fact two for a pound!!..ha ha)  and it was negative.. 
My heart was racing, but did expect as much. Im aware that im not due to test until Thursday, so either too early or BFN!!! Time will tell I suppose...

Michelle x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle 

 i will send the     round to you for testing early.

Good luck hun, for thursday


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah Michelle, hopefully too early hun so fingers crossed for thursday

Good luck.

Hello Bella hows things with you hun? still noAF??

jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels

No AF still, its driving me mad now, hope there are no problems.
Today started getting AF cramps thought yes she is coming then nothing  

How are things with you?


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Bella!!

Could the clomid have made your cycle longer hun?? what was the length of your cycle suppose to be?

Im ok thanks have started clomid today 150 mg soo have gone up from 100mg. i have phoned nurse to sort scan out but im away most of the month next month so not here for day12. waiting for her to call as apparently another nurse that i spoke to said i shouldnt take clomid if i cant have scan. oops!!!! didnt realise. im still going to take them tomoz so hopefully she will call tomoz.

Well i hope things turn out good for you hun, all this waiting hey?

Good luck
Jewels.x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Eventually got my blood test results!! 50.7.... which im assuming is a good thing. Doesnt it have to be over 30 to ovulate?

Test day on thursday, Im a pessimistic person anyway! but I truly believe im not pregnant.. perhaps its my way of coping!! but I wont be surprised to get that BFN... 

Did you find out your results Bella?

Hope your ok Jewels xx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

That's a great score!

Good luck xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Michelle
You have a very good result there hun.
So fingers crossed for you to have BFP!!!

No results for me, i just saw GP. I have to wait for AF to arrive 

Hello Jewels, how are you?


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Bella!!
Hello Michelle!!

Im good thanks second day on clomid nurse still hasnt phoned to confirm what i should do as i cant make scan date so i have carryed on taking the clomid?? just means i wont know when im going to ovulate or how long my cycle is going to be. do you think i should just go on having a 35 day cycle again?? will have to look out for signs of ovulation and go from there i think.
Hubby is away end of may for 6 months as he is in the forces so im really hoping we fall before he goes!!

God i really pray you get your BFP michelle that is a good result back from your bloods.

Sorry to you Bella it must be horrible all this waiting. how many days was your cycle? really thinking maybe your having a longer cycle hun  well obviously you are but you know what i mean!! lol
But you never know! fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone else

Jewels.xx

Well its my DS 2nd bday tomoz so im very excited!


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels

Happy Birthday to your DS. Have a lovely day.

Well   has finally showed up, and guess what im very happy now 
I can start my clomid tomorrow.
I had a 36 day cycle too, the longest its been 

Jewels, do you use opks? this will guide you when your going to ov,d.
If you dont get a scan done.

I only get day 21 bloods done.

Well im starting my new job today for few hrs, being the new girl.
Its been a while since i worked last 

Hello Michelle

Hope you are ok?   for you when you test.
Looking at your blood result,its looking good for you.

Lots of luck


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Bella!
So sorry AF arrived hun but good your ok. it becomes a relief after such a long wait as you can start your next cycle.
Hope new job was ok??
I havent used opkts no! so i may use them this time. still not had nurse phone me back oh well!
Im feeling so much more positive about this round of clomid its wierd!
Fingers crossed!
Not looking forward to the 2ww i know alittle way ahead yet but still it was bloomin'horrible. but still everyone has to go through the stage!

Good luck michelle for testing got my fingers crossed for you that wouldbe amazing!

Jewels.x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels
I'm glad your feeling positive this month, i hope its our month 
Try and give the opks a try they will guide you, and then plenty of BMS for you 

That 2ww felt more like 3ww to me, i was going  .

Hey Michelle 
Where are you Hun? hope everything is OK with you.
Keeping everything crossed, well almost 
Thinking of you


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi there ladies,

Sorry for the delay..Ive had a manic couple of days and then we couldnt got onto the internet yesterday!!
Well, unfortunatly its also a big fat no for me aswell.......  ...
Although I expected it I was praying that little window would turn into a line! My hands and legs were shaking like a leaf... It wasnt until about 5pm when it hit me that Ive got to do it ALL again..and burst into tears-infact was still crying when my hubby came home at 8pm!
It didnt help matters that my little Lola was talking to her babies yesterday and telling me they were her 'sister'.. 
Im guessing its because Im due on, but felt so down last night..and today hasnt been much better!
Just want to come on now..and begin the clomid again!

(quick question- Because I ovulated, I should come on naturally shouldnt I?)

... hope your both ok?? Im glad your feeling positive Jewels, Im sure this must help with the whole process.. Any side effects this time?

Bella....pleased you have finally come on..a nice fresh month for you! 

Good luck to you both xxxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Michelle 
Have you tested early? because if you have it may well not be showing yet.

I know what you mean about these lil ones, my DD plays so much with her dolls and kisses them ahhh.
She is not quite old enough yet to know about siblings.

How old is Lola?

Yes is the answer to you question about ov,d, you should naturally Hun.

I was very pleased AF turned up so i could start another cycle 

We will all get our BFP!!


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

I tested on day 28, which Im sure is correct?! and should I have tested with one of those early predictor tests? Goodness me... its all so confusing!!  

Lola is 2 and a half, was born in August 06. She does act and talk alot older though, she has an obsession with babies at the moment. 
We spent the day with our friends on Monday, and all the children went upstairs to play but not Lola!! she spent the whole time laying on the floor with my friends 6 month old baby singing in her high pitched voice... twinkle twinkle little star and all the other songs she could think of!!! She is such a sweetie pie.... She would make the best sister ever! ....

Lets hope next month is our month xxx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Michelle!
So sorry hun   
Hope you are ok, just waiting now for AF to arrive?
Dont forget clomid can lengthen your cycles slightely as i found out after supposidely having a 35 day cycle and had a 38 day cycle. very long!!!
You will definately have a natural period if you ovulated....and come on that wouldnt be so bad hey at least we both dont have to take those northisterone tablets again and our body is having AF naturally.
All the better helping with things!!

Anyway lets hope its too early for testing and see what happens hun.
Keep me posted.

Hello Bella how are you doing?? i have finished my clomid this cycle so just waiting on ovulation!!!

Good luck to everyone anyway
Big hugs
Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Jewels, Good luck with your ovulation.. How was clomid this month for you??

Great news.. AF turned up today ... I really didnt expect it this early, but thrilled all the same! (well...not thrilled but you know what I mean!!) 30 day cycle wasnt too bad. You must have felt like you were waiting an eternity!
So, clomid round two for me tomorrow! Im thinking of taking it slightly later than before. May take it about 9pm, and hopefully sleep through the SE!!!

Hope youre ok Bella xxx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle

Sorry ive not been on much, went to work at the weekend 

Hope your ok, glad AF turned up for you [well you know what i mean]
Mine felt like a lifetime cd 36, dont think much of that one 

Well gets good to crack on with next cycle, im not sure when to use opks?? has i had a mega long cycle.

Hope you had a good weekend.

jewels

How are you hun? not long for you to use opks.
Hope you get on ok using them.

sending lots of


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Bella!
Well clomid was ok for me this month no side effects as of yet?? we shall see day 10 now so alittle while longer til ovulation! bit gutted really as Hubby is not home until 17th april so that will be day 20 so not sure whether its going to be too late by then. think it will be!
Hope your doing ok anyway!

Hey Michelle!
How are you?
Good luck with next cycle of clomid hun.

Take care
Jewels.xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning Jewels,

Thats great that you have had no s/e  well i took my last one yesterday.
CD8 and im hoping that ov, will be soon.
Hopefully i will not have a long cycle.

Jewels shame hubby is away, your just have to jump on him soon as his back 

Hi Michelle,
Hope things are ok with you


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Jewels..try not to be fed up! Ive read that many women ov around day 20 ish.... It can happen!
At least you didnt have any SE this time around.. Fingers crossed for you! 

Bella..how did you get on with clomid this month? any SE?? 

I have just taken my second tablet, I dont want to speak too soon but last nights one had no effect on me. My first tablet last month was horrendous... so fingers crossed!!

Goodness..our dates are very close together now! It would be so wonderful if we  all got that  

Take care xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle
No, i have been lucky so far no s/e. Last month i kept having hot flushes 
Yes we are all very close on our cycle fingers crossed.
Are you having your bloods taken this month?

Hey Jewels
I think i may be ov around day 20ish, not sure  
We normally start to  from day 10.

Try not to worry, we are with you.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Bella and Michelle!!

Im going to try not to worry too much there isnt a great deal i can do really its not like i can bring him home any sooner, what will be will be and all that!
It is great we all havent had SE this cycle! woo hoo! 
It would be fantastic all 3 of us getting BFP wouldnt it? lets !!!  
im still unsure the length of my cycle but i will know when i ovulate, praying for a long cycle this month again......

Take care both of you
Jewels.x


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Only me ladies..

After saying that I had no SE this month, Ive spent ALL day crying like a baby!! Im sure this must be the clomid.. We went out for lunch today and because Lola was sitting on the bench watching the other children playing together I just burst into tears!! ... 
Goodness knows what I must have looked like!!..
Now have that awful aching/burning feelings in my hand and arm!!! The doctor told me it was nothing to worry about, but its awful tonight. Im going to book another appointment on Tuesday..

Hope you're enjoying the easter weekend xx


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Michelle!
Sorry to hear you have SE now, bloomin' typical hey? well i hope your not in too much pain hun! 
i am on day 14 now still havent ovulated but not long now just hope it can hold out til friday next week fingers crossed. i am getting the dull aches down the sides of me bits so some thing is going on down there.

Hello Bella how are you feeling? Hope your ok.

Enjoy your easter

Jewels.x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels & Michelle

Hope your both ok, im working this weekend 
Monday having family over and having a BBQ hopefully it will be dry.

Not much to report, still waiting for ov. Hopefully it will be up soon.
Just BMS every other day 

Have a fab Easter, try and not eat to many eggs


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Peeps!
Well it looks like im ovualting have had period pains on and off and egg white type mucus and hubby not here til friday doesnt look like im going to fall this month!!! gutted!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their easter sunday.

Jewels.x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Jewels
Hope you have had a good Easter weekend 

I think iv ov cd8 cd 9 very early, not sure what the chances getting pg.

Oh well not much i can do now what day did you ov hun?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bella 64 said:


> Hi Jewels
> Hope you have had a good Easter weekend
> 
> I think iv ov cd8 cd 9 very early, not sure what the chances getting pg.
> ...


Hi Bella

I replied to your post the other day about you ovulating on cd9. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190623.0

For it to be a +ve OPK your test line needs to be same or darker colour than the control line & they don't detect ovulation but the LH surge prior to ovulation. If you got 2 lines on cd9 but your test line was paler, then from reading a few of your recent posts, I'd say you probably got/will get the actual LH surge around cd11 or so and then ovulate around 36hrs later, maybe even up to 48hrs later....so you'd ovulate around cd13/14 which is just about right.

I may not be any medical expert but it's highly unlikely you ovulated cd8/9 as your test line was lighter than control on OPK so you'd not had LH surge at that point, so no ovulation.

Hi Jewels

CM changes throughout your cycle dependant on the varying levels of hormones, higher oestrogen before ovulation, higher progesterone after. At beginning of your cycle your CM will me more watery/lotiony/milky....as ovulation approaches and oestrogen increases, your CM will become thinner, clearer and stretchier.....for it to be EWCM it should be clear and very stretchy (can stretch up to an inch or more without breaking between thumb and finger). Following ovulation your CM will become thicker and creamier, due to the rise in progesterone and this acts as a barrier to any further sperm.

How long has your DH been away ? Have you had BMS recently ? Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only survive for about 12-24hrs once released so as long as you've had recent BMS then hopefully there's still plenty swimming around waiting for the egg to be released.

Are either of your charting temps as well as you may find that doing that, in combination with OPKs, checking CM & CP (cervical position) give you a better idea of what's happening in your cycles.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Minxy

Glad you posted  im CD11 today and i did opk this morning and the line is
very faint now.
So im def not ov today, really not sure if i have or its still to come.

What do you advise me, i dont really want to keep testing every day through to cd 18.

And i need to book my progesterone bloods. but not sure when?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Bella

Do you have PCOS ?  If so, this could be the reason for unreliable OPKs.  TBH, I wouldn't hold too much with OPKs as they don't confirm ovulation and can become way too obsessive !

I would just try to ensure you have plenty of BMS for at least a week or more to ensure you have plenty of fresh sperm ready & waiting for when egg is released.

If you need to get progesterone tested, could you not hold off until next cycle ?  If so then why not chart your temps and then from those, get an idea of when you ovulate....your temp should dip just before ovulation and then rise afterwards & remain elevated until AF arrives....or if pg then it should stay high (fingers crossed !  ).....when you see the change in temps in your chart, calculate 7dpo and get progesterone tested then.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Minxy
No i dont have PCOS so thats not the reason 
Like you say i think they can be very unreliable, so i will stop doing more.
Did one today CD13 and nothing so i think its been and gone.

Will carry on BMS so might improve chances.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Bella, well no CM now so im pretty sure i have ovulated i had egg white mucus from day 15 so have ovulated earlier than last month which was day 20 oh well!! My CM has dried up loads? so not sure if this is right? hope you have had a good easter we have lots of choccie!!!

Hi Minky, DH has been away for just over 2 weeks now and should be home fri. so no we havent had any BMS recently which is shame. cant help but think now next month is our last chance to fall before he goes away for 6 months nothing like pressure hey
could there be any chance do you think this month? that the CM could not neccesarily mean i have ovulated just yet? or am i just being stupid? do you only get cm like egg white once in your cycle?
I am not charting my temps and not using OPKs. i normally just gets cramps and look for the CM changes.

Hope everyone is ok anyway
Jewels.x


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Michelle
Where are you hun? not heard from you sometime now 
Hope your are ok?
Hope clomid is not giving you to many s/e.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi There Bella and jewels...

Sorry have been slacking on my posts havent I !!!! Shame on me..... 

After 5 days of crying one minute and angry the next, Im pleased to say that Im feeling a little more human again!! Phew.....
So, from last months dates I should be ovulating on Saturday. Im sure that this time last month I had little niggles going on down there but this time around Im not feeling anything!!   I hope this doesnt mean that Im not going to ovualate this month 
Trying to be   and keep myself busy....

Hope are you both?? xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle 
Well im up really early, DD has been waking up during the night.

Hope your ok? you are only a few days behind me on your cycle.

Im a lil fed up now taking clomid, doing opks not getting anywhere 
It drives you   oh well only another 2 cycles left now 

Having day 21 bloods this morning, will get result next week.
It will be low, always is 

Sorry not feeling myself at the mo.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi michelle, im ok thanks!
DH is home tonight but like i said far too late for anything to happen  never mind!!! will try anyway!
due AF next saturday.
hope things go ok with you this month fingers crossed!!

Hi Bella,
Sorry your feeling not yourself at the moment   
Good luck with bloods  

Take it easy

Jewels.xx


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Goodness you were up early!!!

Aww Bella, keep youre chin up!! I know its so easy to say, but they do say that it helps with the whole process... 
So, do you know what date you are supposed to be ovulating? Those sticks dont seem to be working for me either, and Im charting my temp every mroning but there doesnt seem to be any drops or rises just one constant line!!!! 
Sooooo frustrating........

I had to beg for a blood test form yesterday because my doctor said he only gives one from every 3 months!!! I explained that I wanted to keep an eye on whats going on down there....

TAke care xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Michelle 
Just got my book, Taking charge of your fertility, so i now can have a good read up on charting temps.

One of the clomid ladies recommended me getting this Fertility Bible.
Gosh it is a big book, so lots of night reading in between BMS 

Hi Jewels
I did Pm you back, hope your OK 
Not long now and our will be over again.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## mummy2lola (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooh that sounds good! I might take a trip down to WHSmith tomorrow.... MAybe it will explain more than my doctor has!!

Hope your ok Jewels xx


----------



## bella 64 (Oct 1, 2008)

Morning Jewels
Take a look on e bay first, it will save you pounds.
I started to have a read last night, excellent so far.

Have a good day.


----------



## jewels28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Bella and Michelle!

How are you both doing? where are you at now? Hope bloods went ok.
DH and i did loads BMS when he came home but to be honest i doubt anything will come of it as im so sure i ovulated beofre he came back, you never know!! but definately worth a shot!!!

Due AF sat so who knows??

well at least if it doesnt happen this time next month i will go back to having the scan so i will know when im going to ovulate. oh and DH will be here just!!! which always helps ha ha!!!

well i hope your both ok

good luck 

Jewels.

ps. bella have you done any HPT early this month? xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi ladies, Hope its ok that I join in!! Looks like everyone is very supportive!!   Im on CD 22. I think I ov around CD19  . So Im goin in for my blood on CD26. Im nearly 100% sure I ov'd but still nervous about the result... I normally ov but neevr get that longed for BFP!!! Yesterday which was 2DPO I was so close to tears all day, Im a bit like that today aswell, its probably just tiredness!! I promised myself last month that I wouldnt stress over every little twinge/se in the 2WW but sure its only 3DPO and Im already starting.... I'll be due to test on the 8th of May, I normally have 35 day cycles!! Well the past 2 months I have! My 4BF's are pregnant with their first babies and 2 of them are only a week in the difference... 2 of the girls only took them 1 month to get pregnant and they keep saying cmon you need to get going  ... I sometimes feel like telling them I CANT!!!!!!!!!!!! iM TRYING MY HARDEST!! ..... Anyway ladies sending you all   vibes and hopefully   we'll get our BFP this month!!!


----------

